# Adaptar el voltaje de una batería para alimentar un PC



## yartthito

Primero que nada hola a todos amigos soy nuevo en este foro y esta muy padre aunque no esta tan lleno de temas (será que la electrónica es algo complicada y no cualquiera es tan bueno en esto.. yo no lo soy   ) 
bueno después de esto mi pregunta: Será posible hacer un circuito que pueda convertir los 12 V del la batería (creo que son 12 voltios pero no se a que amperaje trabaje jejej) a una conexión para conectar a la motherboard de una PC, se que maneja voltajes de 12, 5, –5, etc.
se podrá??


----------



## MaMu

Es posible, pero el problema es que por ser una Batería el rendimiento estará expresado en mAH (mili amperios hora), o como bien se puede pensar, es una UPS en pleno funcionamiento (como cuando te cortan la energía eléctrica), pero dependiendo de la circuiteria y acumuladores, estos duran desde 10 o 15 minutos hasta un par de horas. (más tiempo, soy excesivamente caros.)


----------



## yartthito

creo que cometi la tonteria de no explicarme bien les pido una disculpa mi verdadera pregunta fue respecto a un auto se podra hacer un adaptador que salga de aklguna fuente del auto a una mother board mi idea es poner una pc con una mother board bueno una adaptacion para poner una pc en el auto sin gastar tanto bueno el unico problema seria la alimentacion


----------



## MaMu

Calculo que no habria problemas, ya que una puente de PC trabaja con valores de tensión de +/-5V | +/-12V y 0V. Sería cuestion de Regular la tensión proveniente de la bateria del auto con su respectiva limitación de corriente. Se podrian utilizar Reguladores de Tensión tales como : 78X05 / 78X12 para valores de tensión positivos y 79X05 / 79X12 para sus valores negativos.
Eso respecto de la tensión a los diferentes dispositivos, y habria que determinar el tipo de mother, si es que esta usa una fuente AT o ATX, y asi configurar el pin out del toma.

En el siguiente Link puede verse claramente el circuito electrónico de una Fuente de PC, ATX.

http://www.tecnitron.com.ar/electro/fuente atx.htm

*Pin Out*







Pin    Señal      Color     Comentarios 
1     +3VCC   Naranja   
2     +3VCC   Naranja   
3      COM      Negro          Masa 
4     +5VCC   Rojo   
5      COM      Negro          Masa 
6     +5VCC   Rojo   
7      COM      Negro          Masa 
8   PWR_OK   Gris             Tensiones estables 
9     +5VSB   Plateado       Tensión de mantenimiento 
10  +12VCC    Amarillo   
11  +3,3VCC   Naranja [Marrón] 
12  -12VCC     Azul   
13    COM      Negro          Masa 
14   PS_ON#   Verde     Señal de apagado/encendido 
15    COM     Negro         Masa 
16    COM     Negro         Masa 
17    COM     Negro         Masa 
18   -5VCC   Blanco   
19   +5VCC   Rojo   
20   +5VCC   Rojo


----------



## yartthito

habra algun link donde este ya hecho el circuito
(que flojo soy jejeje bueno la verdad es que no pense que existiera)

ahh y otra pregunta la unica diferencia entre los voltajes del auto es el amperaje y hay algun circuito para bajar el amperaje para algun aparato que no use tanto amperaje


----------



## MaMu

Además de trabajar con una corriente aun mayor, tambien debemos tomar en cuenta el pico de tensión que se produce durante la ignición del auto (encendido-arranque). Otra opción de reguladores de tension es la del LM317/350 y algunos otros que son capaces de entregar una corriente mayor a 1A.
Seguramente haya algo armado, habra que buscar, y sino diseñar una.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Creo que es mas sencillo hacer una fuente DC-AC que te levante los 12 voltios DC a 110 voltios AC, que como decía MaMu son los que utilizan las UPS, y creo que es mas sencillo ya que si piensas regular 12v, 5v y 3.3 v necesitaras unos reguladores de buena potencia. Ten en cuenta que en 5 voltios un PC de alto rendimiento consume algo así como 25 amperios.


----------



## yartthito

de verdad se puede alzar de  12 voltios DC a 110 CA ??
puedo desarmar un nobreak y conectarlo a la coriente de 12 voltios de un auto?
pero seria algo peligroso no??


----------



## hfarzen

Hola [yartthito], esa idea de conectar la pc a un auto hace rato que circula por mi cabeza, yo, para no complicar las cosas, compraría una UPS viendo de que la batería interna que tiene sea de 9V y le sacaría esa batería para conectar la UPS directamente a la batería del auto a través de un regulador de potencia del los tipos LM en forma conjunta con un transistor para bajar de 12 a 9V y poder entregarle la corriente necesaria al circuito de la UPS. El único problema de todo esto es el espacio que va a ocupar, porque tenemos que conservar la fuente de la PC y agregar una UPS al auto...


----------



## yartthito

Mi idea es conectar la mother board al auto oculta solo dejar a la vista el dvd con un monitor lcd tal vez podria conextar el lcd directo por que funciona solo con 12 v pero no se si el amperaje sea el mismo o si se puede bajar el amperaje para que no dañe el display


----------



## hfarzen

El tema del amperaje no es problema, como ejemplo: si tenés una batería de 12V que entrega 10 Amper/hora si le conectás una carga de 1 Amper la batería durará unas 10 horas, si le conectás una carga de 5 Amper la duración será de unas 2 horas (aprox). El punto es que diseñar o encontrar un circuito y luego construirlo te llevará más tiempo y probablemente más espacio que conectar una UPS y la fuente de la placa porque los transistores de potencia y demás elementos necesitarán unos discipadores muy grandes, una posibilidad es usar el auto (chapa) como discipador. Pero bueno fijate lo que mejor te parece, eso de la UPS y la fuente en 1/2 día o 1 día está terminado, aparte la probabilidad que no funcione es nula practicamente; pero lo otro, ja, será toda una odisea. Suerte.


----------



## sertec_galvez

Si usan una UPS, tendrian que usar la fuente de la pc para alimentar el motherboard. Si hacen un circuito que logre reducir y sobre todo estabilizar la tension del auto teniendo en cuenta que cuando el auto acelere el alternador tirara cargas de mas de 14,5 v, no hay problemas, particularmente prefiero la opcion de un conversor de ups directamente conectado a la bateria del auto, y usar una fuente conmutada del tipo que quieran para alimentar el motherboard. Hace tiempo consegui un cd donde me explicaba como hacer un reproductor de mp3 para el auto usando una pc, renege muchicimo, pero lo logre con exicito siguiendo esos pasos. Ahi, use un conversor americano de voltage, con la fuente at de mi pc.


----------



## yartthito

pasame el tip del reproductor se ve que esta tambien interesante bueno ya entendi todo pero un me queda esta pregunta necesitare solo un regulador para la carga del auto al no break no??
y otro del auto al lcd para que no reciba variaciones no??


----------



## gona

Hola a todos, bueno veo que estan viendo la forma de conectar una PC en un auto. Me parece que el tema radicaria en que no se puede optener tensiones negatibas de la bateria siempre y cuando no se utilice un conversor DC/DC de esa for si la podrian conectar ya que solo se necesita el chip adecuado para el caso. Otra seria resolver el tema de su consumo el chip mas grande conversor de tension solo aguanta hasta 2,2 Amp. por lo cual a la salida de la conversion habria que poner un transistor o varios en paralelo como para que soporte el Amperaje que necesitan.-
Les comento que yo estoy tratando de desarrollar un circuito para un vehiculo y ya casi esta listo, tube en cuenta y experimente con lo anterior dicho.-
Asi que si alguien la ve mejor por fabor compartamos datos. Aqui estoy.-
SALU2.-


----------



## Marcelo

La forma más simple de hacerlo es fabricando o comprando un inversor, y conectar  directamente la computadora.
Los que connectan PS2 y PC a los carros (los que hacen tunning), usan eso.

Aquí tienen uno básico para construir:

http://www.i4at.org/lib2/inverter.htm

En internet hay muchos más y te recomiendo que busques uno un poco más completo que el que se muestra en el link, que incluya al menos un regulador de voltaje.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## gona

PERFECTO!!! Eso esta barbaro. Vos hablas de un inversor 12v / 220v o 110v,pero cuanto consume el inversor te liquida una bateria en cuestion de horas y estoy hablando de una swichable ni hablar de los que no lo son calculo minutos.- En cambio si simplemente logras convertir los 12v a -12v ya tenes todo por poco dinero y muy poco consumo, el de la placa madre no mas.- De los 12v y -12v ya sacariamos, con un par de reguladores, 5v y -5v que nos faltaban.-


----------



## Marcelo

Para calcular el consumo de potencia, debes ver a la PC (y al monitor si es que lo vas a usar) como una caja negra. 

Si consideras únicamente el case con sus componentes o mejor aún, la potencia total de la fuente de poder (entre 250 y 450 Watt dependiendo que tengas instalado),  te lo va a consumir uses o no el inversor.

A este nivel de potencia debes incluirle el gasto que lleva el monitor, que para este caso debes descartar el uso de CRT, pues te consumiría entre 300 o 500 watt adicionales. Para ello debes usar un monitor LCD.

El consumo intrínseco del inversor es despreciable comparado con lo requerido por la computadora, es decir unos 250 W de la PC más unos 40Watt del monitor LCD, lo que te dá un requerimiento de potencia de alrededor de 350 watts incluyendo al inversor más un margen adicional.

Como ves, así es como deberías calcularlo pues, lo tomes directo de la batería o a través de un inverter, el consumo no lo podrás evitar. 

Por otro lado, los circuitos que requerirías para obtener los +12, -12, +5, -5 y +3 con su respectivas capacidades de suministro de la potencia individual requerida, seguramente sería mucho mayor que la consumida  por el inversor.

Se acostumbra a colocar en el carro, una batería adicional en paralelo para suministrar esta potencia adicional evaluando por supuesto, la posible demanda extra al generador y regulador del vehículo.

Mi padre decía, no inventes lo que ya está inventado porque te va a salir caro... y te digo que lo he comprobado en más de una oportunidad.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## buly

señores esto ya lleva tiempo en la calle existen multitud de placas base preparadas para ello se les llaman carputer y lleva una pantalla lcd tactil akitienen una web sobre el tema 

www.solocarputer.com 


veran algunos ejemplos


----------



## gona

Marcelo, si tienes razón pero!!!.

Con 4 transistores (TIP34) en paralelo con 4 resistencias de (.33 5W) en sus respectivos emisores, todas sus bases puenteadas a la entrada del regulador (7812) y sus colectores puenteados a la salida del regulador y luego una R (10 ohms 1W) y un capa de (.1) en la entrada del regulador y un  capa de (.1) en la salida. Tomamos la tensión de salida y la haces ingresar por la pata 8 del chip (ICL7662) y luego de la 2 a la 4 un capa de 10uf 16v, pata 3 a masa y luego obtenes por la pata 5 una hermosa y flamante tensión negativa con un aguante de consumo de unos 15 AMPERES HORA.- Creo que no tengo que explicarte como hacer para obtener las tensiones restantes, no?

O sea que no estaría mal hacerle caso a mi padre que decía (no hay peor gestión que la que no se hace).

Marcelo te cuento que ya tengo ese circuito funcionando en un auto y anda a la perfección.

SALU2.


----------



## santiago

gona podrias publicar un circuito (perdona la molestia)


----------



## KARAPALIDA

flamante tensión negativa con un aguante de consumo de unos 15 AMPERES HORA


----------



## marcetest

estamos hablando de fuentes de no mas de 1000 W como maximo hoy en dia, yo tengo  una fuente de 450 W funcionando en un equipo no muy viejo que daria si la carga fuese en los 5 V 100 A, y nunca va a ser asi, tambien tengo otra fuente de 200 W en un equipito de los viejos, mejora la cosa, si a esto, le saco los componentes mecanicos disco rigidos. disketteras, unidad de cd etc, reduzco la velocidad del sistema podria mejrar la cosa, sin usar refrigeracion forzada, (cooler), todos estos componentes que consumen, midieron realmente la corriente en cada uno de los puntos solo lo que consume una placa funcionando? el hdd se puede reemplazar por una memo flash con adaptador ide, menos en las viejitas puede  usarse un  buen pendriver. si no se pretende usar la maquina para jugar al half life 2, o usar autocad 3dstudio, puede reducirse mucho el consumo. piensen que estas cosas consumen menos de lo maximo que entrega la fuente, si no, se quemaria.  hay proyectos para usar display en segmentos de leds como dispositivo de salida,  o la otra es poner una central atomica para alimentar los mainframe del MIT cuando andamos por la ruta.


----------



## FF_rts

yo tengo esto. a ver que resistencias hacen falta para sacar las tensiones de 5 y 3,3 porque las de 12 0 -12 ya las tengo.


----------



## santiago

con resistencias no creo , por el consumo, pero con reguladores de voltage se puede y es mas simple, claro a menos que pongfas resistencias de mucha potencia

saludos


----------



## FF_rts

y combinando resistencias y reguladores?


----------



## santiago

no especificaste eso jeje      pequeño detalle

saludos


----------



## FF_rts

la idea es esta, a partir de hay añadirle reguladores, y calcular las resistencias


----------



## FF_rts

lo doy por imposible, las intensidades que se barajan son muy altas


----------



## santiago

por eso es mas facil hacer una switching y dejarse de joder, ya lo vi desde todos los puntos de vista y es 10000% mejor usar una switching, ademas una buena, casi no tiene perdidas, sin contar las protecciones que tiene la fuente original y que la casera no tendria

saludos


----------



## FF_rts

hombre, se podria hacer a base de baterias de los voltajes especificos, puestas en serie


----------



## santiago

para mi es mas facil usar una switching, ademas si queres usar un monitor, no tenes que adaptar nada

saludos


----------



## cryingwolf

hola....... soy nuevo en el foro jejeje

el tema es asi.... yo tengo bastantes mothers completos (algunos viejos y otros no tan viejos) y estube probando esto de hacer andar una maquina a baterias.

mi experiencia fue:

conectando una mother AT de un 486 de 40Mhz (8Mb RAM.... VGA estandar y nada mas)

esa maquina la conecte asi: 4 baterias de 6V en serie. de la mitad de las 2 primeras sale la conexion GND. en la bateria de arriba sale la salida de +5 V (en realidad salen 6 V pero no tuve problemas con la mother) y de la ultima bateria sale la salida de +12 V.
desde GND hacia abajo es lo mismo pero con los valores -5V (tambien son -6v)y -12V.

esta adjunta la imagen con el circuito


esta solucion es poco viable porque hacen falta 4 baterias de 6V. yo lo probe porque las tenia y queria sacarme la duda.

otros detalles de las pruebas es q la bateria de -12 V y -5 V no tienen q ser tan grandes (ya que como mucho consume 500 mA por esas entradas). la bateria de 5V es la que mas grande tiene q ser y la de 12 V no tan grande pero mas q la de -12. 
para estimar los tamaños de las baterias basta con medir los consumos de las entradas del mother o usar de referencia las corrientes q figuran en la fuente original.

unos datos curiosos:

conectando la mother sola (sin rigido o lectora de CD.. solo con una disketera y un diquette de inicio)... en esa configuracion yo la hice arrancar solo con los +5V y +12V. y funciono sin problemas.

supongo q depende del hardware de las maquinas y estoy seguro q una mother mas nueva q un 486 no va a arrancar sin esas tensiones..... todo es cuestion de probar.


si alguien diseño un circuito con reguladores para alimentar todo con 1 bateria de 12 V grande (tipo 70 Amp y usando una bateria mas chica de 12 V tambien para las salidas -12 seria lo mas ideal

yo estoy dispuesto a probar con maquinas de las q tengo asi q si a aalguien se le ocurre un circuto q me lo pase.


saludos a todos.....


----------



## cryingwolf

que poco entusiasmo al proyecrto....... jaja


bueno tiro un par de ideas mas a ver si revive porque me interesa el proyecto pero no lo quiero hacer yo solo.... si alguien mas quiere ponerse a pensar algo.. bievenido.

algunos datos interesantes:

las placas madre toleran variasiones de tension vastante amplificadoras y no habria problema en ponerle 6v en vez de 5, ya que he medido fuentes berreta conectadas y algunas varian de 4.5 a 6v en los 5v y cosas asi.

las fuentes conmutadas de pc funcionan con continua (220v, claro).... no se en que ayuda eso pero me parecio interesante cuando lo descubri.

la fuente de los monitores (solo me fije en vga monocromaticos) son fuentes conmutadas de lo mas sensilla y la mayoria tiene 2 salidas, una de 12v y otra de 24v (la mayoria de los chasis.... hay otros q sacan la tension de 180v para g2 de la fuente y no del flyback, y eso si es un problema D)

SOLO PROBADO EN MOTHERS AT: pueden funcionar sin alguna de las tensiones..... por mi parte probe puede funcionar solo con los 5V. obviamente nesesita los 12v tambien para el rigido.

los -5v pueden no estar sin mayores problemas y los -12v tambien (salvo con una placa de video que cuando no tenia los -12v la imagen era muy oscura)


bueno si alguien quere seguir aportando al proyecto........ bienvenido sea

salu2


----------



## krit

Es buena idea la de usar varias baterias para poder obtener tensiones positivas y negativas pero si el equipo tiene que ser totalmente autonomo ¿Cómo se conectan las baterias para que se cargen todas con un mismo alternador?

Si usamos dos baterias de 12V. se podria cargar la del auto( la principal por asi llamarla) ¿pero la otra?; habria que quitarla cuando se agotara y ponerla a cargar aparte.
Creo que esta solucion no es la mas adecuada. Habria que hacer un circuito que nos fuera conectando el alternador a una y a otra alternativamente para que se cargaran las dos. 

¿Hacer un inversor de 12Vdc a 220Vac para luego usar la fuente del equipo?.Seria una buena solucion pero un poco engorroso meter todo en el poco espacio libre que queda en algunos coches actuales.Y conseguir un inversor que de una señal senoidal buena no es barato y al final puede pasar que nos “cueste mas el collar que el perro”.

Si miramos las especificaciones de una fuente ATX vemos lo siguiente
(datos de una fuente de 250W)
+3,3V -- 14A
+ 5V  -- 22A
+12V  -- 8A
-12V  -- 0,8A
-5V   -- 0,5A
+5Vsb --1 A

Estas son las intensidades maximas que esta fuente puede entregar pero no quiera decir que el ordenador las consuma siempre.Probablemente tan solo la de 5 voltios pase de 5 amperios.
Habria que medir una por una pero creo que no sea dificil encontrar reguladores para bajar los 13,8 V  de la bateria a 12, 5, y 3,3.

Otra cosa son las tensiones negativas; pero tenemos la suerte de que las intensidades que se necesitan son muy bajas (probablemente ni los -12 ni los -5 consuman mas de 300mA.

Par conseguir estas tensiones yo usaria un convertidor DC-DC que diera por ejemplo -15V y a partir de aquí con circuitos 79xx bajar a -12 y -5.

La marca COSEL (no tengo comision, hay otras, pero esta es la que yo conozco) tiene circuitos que hacen esta funcion. La ZW6 podria valer.
Aqui dejo el enlace  de la pagina


http://www.coselusa.com/searchresul...rType=2&lid=Search+Results+OnBoard+DCDC+Multi

Un saludo a los participantes del foro. Espero que lo consigan.

Y felices fiestas a todos


----------



## cryingwolf

y como funciona un convertidor DC-DC?


----------



## luky strike

si se puede
hay circuitos para sacar 220v desde los 12 de la bateria si hay notebooks de 24 no veo porque no
tienes que tener presente que el auto tiene que estar encendido para que no se desgaste . y en cumpu de escritorio tmbn se puede ya que la fuente de poder tiene un transformador dentro
tu problem seria sacar los distintos voltajes que entrega la fuentequisas no aclare muchas dudas acerca de como hacerlo
pero yo tengo claro y espero haberles dejado claro a uds que si se puede


----------



## cheque85

comprate un inversor de voltaje


----------



## FF_rts

Interesante como se ha puesto el hilo

segun los datos que krit ha puesto de una fuente ATX
(datos de una fuente de 250W)
+3,3V -- 14A
+ 5V -- 22A
+12V -- 8A
-12V -- 0,8A
-5V -- 0,5A
+5Vsb --1 A

hay que tener en cuenta que parte de esa potencia se disipa en la fuente, si ademas ahorramos, podríamos estar consumiendo unos 100W, mi ordenador portátil consume 50W (comprobado insitu real con el amperimetro). Con esto podríamos revolucionar el ahorro energético y sin peligro de cortes eléctricos, nos ahorramos un SAI. Ahora bien, nos va a "costar mas el collar que el perro” puesto que una placa solar de 24v 100w está por los 1000 euros. (en caso de falta de suministro puntual usar un cargador de 24 a red).

Pero el quid de la cuestión de este hilo es como repartirlo, y yo pregunto si existen baterías con varios bornes de tensión, si es así, ojo, que la batería en plena descarga si hay desequilibrios de corriente, la batería internamente esta pasando electrones continuamente de una parte a otra para estabilizarse, eso creo que puede envejecer mas rápidamente la batería. Y si no existen deberían fabricarlas, o ver la opción de perforar una batería de camión de 24v, para conectar en cada vaso de 6v un borne, y las tensiones de 5,0v y 3,3v sacarla con un circuito estabilizador.


----------



## lubeck

Han considerado en comprar/buscar una fuente para carpc.....

http://www.hondask.es/foro/showthre...akputer-(carputer-en-el-Bakmobil...-xD)/page5

En algunos lugares cuestan lo mismo que una de Desktop


----------



## FF_rts

no esta mal, no esta mal

M4-ATX 250W
esta sería perfecta, y ademas no necesita una tensión fija, si no un intervalo de 6 a 30v de entrada. ale ya tenemos SAI casero, ahora falta ver la forma mejor de alimentarla en casa, por ejemplo una batería de coche de 12v cargada solar apoyada por un cargador 220v.

especificaciones tecnicas
http://www.bittopia.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=1814


----------



## tinchusbest

inversor de 12v a 220v 1000w y todo solucionado


----------



## djwash

Creo que la mejor opcion es una SMPS DC-DC como la que publico FF_rts, con ella alimentas un PC y monitor al mismo tiempo, los LCD se alimentan con 12V 2A...

Tanto para un auto como para un SAI casero es la mejor opcion para PC de *mediana potencia*.


----------



## lubeck

> Creo que la mejor opcion es una SMPS DC-DC como la que publico FF_rts, con ella alimentas un PC y monitor al mismo tiempo, los LCD se alimentan con 12V 2A...



Dato curioso...

como antecedente les digo que compre un multimetro de gancho para medir la corriente que hay en mi casa (o la casa de ustedes tambien ), bien corrientito de esos chinos y me costos como 20usd y dice tener un margen de error del 5%....

tengo una computadora de doble nucleo, dos dicos duros, memoria de 3Gb, lector universal de memorias dos tarjetas pci expansoras para terminales y 6 monitores LCD marca acer x163w y el router del internet...

Todo encendido dice el multimetro que son 2A... si lo multiplico por el voltaje que dice el mismo multimetro de 115Vrms son 230w

si dejo solo la pc y un monitor me da 800mA =92w


----------



## djwash

Hace cuentas cuanto consume cada cosa en tu PC y veras que tan poco consume.

La mayoria de los doble nucleo consumen poco comparados con procesadores de alta gama que rondan los 125/140W, que tampoco es la gran potencia, las graficas dedicadas se llevan el primer lugar en consumo.

Con seguridad te puedo decir que la mayoria de las PC con hasta 6 nucleos sin grafica dedicada funcionan correctamente con una fuente generica de 500W, que sabemos que no llegan a esa potencia ni de broma, tengo 2 fuentes redundantes de 230W y hacen funcionar cualquier pc sin problemas.


----------



## tinchusbest

teniendo los 12V de 2 baterias,y poniendo un 7805 y un 7905, un lm317 para los 3.3V y otros lm para conseguir los voltajes correspondientes,no se puede hacer funcionar el pc?????


----------



## lubeck

> conseguir los voltajes correspondientes,no se puede hacer funcionar el pc?????



Yo digo que si.... porque no?

nada mas necesitarias (sin entrar en mucho detalles) proporcionar el suficiente amperaje.... yo en cuanto me haga de un mother con procesador hare la prueba...

aaaahhh y existen otro reguladores un poco mas robustos y de mayor amperaje que los 78XX o los 79XX..


----------



## Scooter

Si que se puede, lo que pasa es que luego necesitas nitrógeno líquido para enfriar todas esas estufas que has hecho.
Necesitarías reguladores conmutados para una fuente de PC; las corrientes son muy grandes y para reguladores lineales sería una locura.

Yo voto por la fuente de carputer.


----------



## lubeck

> las corrientes son muy grandes y para reguladores lineales sería una locura.



no he medido aun nada de eso...
pero seran tan grandes??? o que tan grandes???
--------------------------
yo tenia pensado usar una mother con procesador Atom, medir el cosumo y a los reguladores 78XX, 79XX y LM3XX aumentarles la corriente con transistores....se que es una jalada ya que como dije una fuente de Carputer es bastante economica... pero a mi si me gustaria saber que tanto de mitico es eso de que es una locura o que es casi imposible hacerlo asi (segun comentarios que he visto)...


----------



## FF_rts

The Master dijo:


> inversor de 12v a 220v 1000w y todo solucionado



el inverter de 12 a 200v + la fuente del pc consumen bastante.
si lo pones directamente a M4-ATX 250W es mejor


----------

